
ARMed Attack: Intel and AMD Do Not See the Torpedo Headed Their Way - nickysielicki
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4227086-armed-attack-intel-amd-see-torpedo-headed-way
======
anfilt
ARMs biggest problem is software, while some software are just scripts, and
some can be recompiled. It's not that easy with everything. I don't see the
change happening unless there is some pretty significant advantages.

AMD actually makes arm processors.

__[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opteron#A1100-series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opteron#A1100-series)

__[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K12](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K12)

